

Are tech startups losing their cool in Silicon Valley? - poppysan
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/hiner/?p=612

======
poppysan
This feels different than the Dot com boom. The boom that is happening now is
not just a free-for-all, anybody that has a website becomes rich. You actually
have to be pretty clever to make it these days. I am not saying that you don't
get 2-bit start-ups, but the community won't let them last long.

Which is another distinction. The start-ups that make it are the ones with a
community. So I think that there is no reason to be scared if it's a solid
idea.

